# Why didn't you guys warn me?



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

Early last fall, I joined this forum because it seemed there was a bunch of nice and helpfull hunters hanging out here. Man, I was WRONG!! I posted my son, his friend and I weren't "hardcore" goose hunters (I love to bowhunt deer.), but we had a good time opening morning here in Iowa and even shot a few geese. Some smarty pants said something about not being "hardcore yet". This is how bad things got -- We got too many decoys to fit in my truck now. I got tired of laying in the snow so I bought a Power Hunter, but after the season was over, so now I HAVE to hunt next year. I bought two more calls and so did my son. My oldest son tried tagging along and now he's hooked too. I had a black & blue shoulder on Christmas from those darn magnum shells. The last straw is that son #2 wants to change his name to Max Four and get a Canada goose tatooed somewhere on his body! WHY didn't you tell me?????? Jim


----------



## GooseFlocker (Aug 28, 2005)

:homer:


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

eh? I dont get this.. are you having some fun or are you being serious? :-?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Heh, heh, tooo funny. But! Still not hardcore enough. 

I got my neighbor and good friend into it a couple of years ago, he now owns between 6 and 8 dozen goose decoys and 3 or 4 dozen duck decoys, is fast becoming the most prolific call w-h-o-r-e around these parts, craps Max-4 camo and now is tossing around the thought of a bigger trailer!!

Who needs crack when theres waterfowlin'!! :lol:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

My only advice is to stay the hell away from white geese, dont ask why. :wink:


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I know ive gone nuts ever since starting waterfowl hunting, cant wait to see what this spring snow goose hunting will do to me. :beer:


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Travery said:


> My only advice is to stay the hell away from white geese, dont ask why. :wink:


I wish somebody would have warned me.


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm never serious Quackkills9. Of course we're having fun! Jim


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

2eagles, welcome to the site.....and the addiction we call waterfowl hunting. Trust me, the passion will get worse before it gets better! :wink:


----------



## HNT4FUD (Jan 4, 2006)

Know a guy that actually has his first band tattoed on his ankle, and to boot has a Ducks Unlimited Logo on his shoulder. :idiot: I'm also addicted.....obsessed my wife calls it :roll: , just got my new FFG Decoys from GHG tonight, sitting on the porch when I rolled up. :jammin:


----------



## jsbourbon89 (Jun 21, 2005)

i have the du symbol tattooed in the middle of my shoulders with 2 big drake curly q's crossed above it , next month im going to get 5 or 6 duck tracks walking up my side . waterfowl hunting is something you breathe and think about everyday , never would i have thought that its all i think about. you work all spring and summer to get ready for a 60 day season , save up money for it , only if anti's could experience the feeling of what it feels like being out there with your friends and family.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> I'm never serious Quackkills9. Of course we're having fun! Jim


I wasnt sure


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is more addictive than crack........I add about a doz or more decs a year. I buy at least one call. I just about bought two layout blinds the other day just because it was a deal. I am in the process of painting 5 doz blue goose decoys for the spring hunt....I am not sure if I have time to hunt this year.....but i need the decoys. Someone find a cure!!! I am an addict!


----------



## prince (Oct 7, 2005)

wait until you have to get the enclosed trailer, then watch the wife go nuts


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Pricing enclosed trailers as we speak......I am in deep [email protected]#T


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

My trailer wasn't so bad for the wife because when I came home with it, she had picked out a new house to move into to break it in. :roll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Chuck Smith said:


> Pricing enclosed trailers as we speak......I am in deep [email protected]#T


Just make sure you buy one big enough :wink: 
Still kicking myself in the *** for not getting a 7x16


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

A trailer is like a garage........No matter how big of one you get, You will find enough stuff to fill it up!!!!!! Be careful!!! :lol:


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Nobody ever warned me either, after I shot my first goose at ten yards over a spread of full body decoys I was hooked for life. Now I have a 6x12 enclosed trailer full of decoys that is worth 3X what my car is worth and I walk around with a lanyard around my neck that is worth as much as a new Benelli. This is what I live for however and I wouldn't have it any other way. Do yourself a favor and don't let anyone talk you into trying spring snow goose hunting. Already saving for the 10 dozen fullbody snows for this spring. This one is going to hurt the bank acount. :lol:


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

It might go something like this, I'd say to Mrs. 2eagles ---- "Honey, I've been thinking about buying an enclosed trailer so I could take my lawn tractor to your mothers to mow her grass for her. And since son #1 is getting out of the Army in July, we could also use it to move some of his stuff back home. And I know that those darn goose decoys are in your way in the garage, so when we aren't using the trailer for anything else, I would put the deeks in there. Please!!!" Think it might work? Jim


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

Its just not right; with drugs, alcohol or gambling, you can get help. But no such help with goose hunting. Just you guys on this site egging each other on. I'm coming unglued with our season ended. Its pretty bad when the kids ask "where's Dad", and the wife just rolls her eyes and says "I would guess driving somewhere looking for geese". But hey, there's worse things to occupy your thoughts every waking moment than geese!

Counting the days until September!


----------



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

You can always tell the wife it's for work and would save on the work truck. I couldn't get any tools in there, to full of decoys.........layouts..........the list go on and on and on........  :roll:


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

yeah, is a darn shame getting hooked on something like waterfowl hunting....lol, you should see how many decoys my 2 brothers and i own, heck i have decoys that have never been outta of the box, for some dumb reason i sure thought i needed them...lol, i guess its bragging right to say all three fo our basements arre loaded down with decoys and a 18 foot trailer filled to the gills, yeah, its a darn shame..lol


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

waterfowl Hunting is soooooo damn expensive! No matter what you have you need more. It sucks :******:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Just make sure you get a hunting partner that has most of the deooys. :beer: And then make sure he doesn't talk you into splitting an enclosed trailer.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Then you get a bigger trailer.....then you get more dekes to fill the bigger trailer......then you need a bigger truck to pull the bigger trailer. It's a vicious cycle!


----------

